# هل فايروس كورونا هو غضب الله



## حياة بالمسيح (6 أبريل 2020)

كلا مطلقاً فان فايروس كورونا ليس غضب الله فغضب الله لم يأتي بعد فهو آتي
كما في رسالة تسالينوكي الاولى
"وَتَنْتَظِرُوا ابْنَهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي يُنْقِذُنَا مِنَ الْغَضَبِ الآتِي." (1 تس 1: 10)
والله خلق الانسان مستقيماً ولكن الانسان مشغول باختراعات وكلما زادت الاختراعات بيبعد الانسان عن الله كما في سفر الجامعة والاصحاح السابع
آية (29): "انظر هذا وجدت فقط أن الله صنع الإنسان مستقيمًا أما هم فطلبوا اختراعات كثيرة."

لئلا يظن أحد أن الله خلق الإنسان شريرًا أو أن المرأة أشر من الرجل أكمل حديثه.. الله صنع الإنسان مستقيمًا.. أما هم فطلبوا اختراعات كثيرة= أي أن البشر هم الذين طلبوا الشهوات وتفننوا فيها فكانت كل إختراعاتهم تصرفات شريرة.
ففايروس كورونا هو نتيجة شرور البشر وليس غضب الله الذي لم يأتي بعد وليس تجريباً منه فالله غير مجرب بالشرور فالله محبة وكل اعماله محبة وهي دوماً لخيرنا ولصالحنا اما غضب الله هو في يوم الدينونة
اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ". إن من يؤمن بالإبن لن يواجه غضب الله لأن الإبن قد حمل عنه غضب الله بموته على الصليب (رومية 5: 6-11). إن الذين لا يؤمنون بالإبن، الذبن لا يقبلونه كمخلص، سوف يدانون في يوم غضب الله (رومية 2: 5-6).
إن غضب الله أمر مخيف ومرعب. وفقط الذين تغطوا بدم المسيح المسفوك لأجلنا على الصليب يمكنهم الثقة بأن غضب الله لن يقع عليهم أبداً. "وَنَحْنُ مُتَبَرِّرُونَ الآنَ بِدَمِهِ نَخْلُصُ بِهِ مِنَ الْغَضَبِ." (رومية 5: 9).


----------



## AdmanTios (6 أبريل 2020)

أعتقد بأنه ليس عقاب و لا تأديب و لا إنذار
بل تجربة شأنها شأن أي تجربة يُجرب بها رب المجد صنعه يديه
بل و التمعن في مشيئة رب المجد لأنها فرص لعمل الخير علي جميع الأصعدة
و يستحضرني كلمة بسيطة في كلماتها عميقة في المعاني لرئيس لبنان قائلاً
" فيرس لا يُري و لا يُلمس و لا يُسمع .... في أقل من شهر أركع البشرية جمعاء
طال الجميع جبابرة منهم و بُسطاء .... تساوت أمامه الشعوب و الأمم جميعاً
حتي الإنسان الإنسان الذي إعتبر نفسه بلغ ذروة التقدم و التطور
و أنه رأس ما خلق رب المجد علي الأرض !!
وجد نفسه و في لحظة من الزمن ,,,, فريسة لغير المرئي المُميت هذا الفيرس اللعين
ربي ما أرهب هذه التجربة التي نخضع لها ..... و ما أبلغة من درس لعلنا نتعلمه

" وَلكِنَّ اللهَ أَمِينٌ، الَّذِي لاَ يَدَعُكُمْ تُجَرَّبُونَ فَوْقَ مَا تَسْتَطِيعُونَ،
بَلْ سَيَجْعَلُ مَعَ _التَّجْرِبَةِ_ أَيْضًا الْمَنْفَذَ، لِتَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا "


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 أبريل 2020)

قال المسيح له كل المجد لكل احد في العالم في انجيل لوقا والاصحاح الثالث
"وَالآنَ قَدْ وُضِعَتِ الْفَأْسُ عَلَى أَصْلِ الشَّجَرِ، فَكُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَرًا جَيِّدًا تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ»." (لو 3: 9)
والفأس هو فايروس كورونا والشجرة هي نفوسنا واول ثمرة هي نقبل المسيح فادي ومخلص لحياتكم وبالايمان به فمن يؤمن به فله الحياة الابدية ولن يهلك وينجو من الدينونة
سلٌم حياتك للمسيح وتب عن خطاياك وتندم عنها ولتكن حياتك تشهد للمسيح ولتكن تصرفاتك واقوالك تليق باواني كرامة لروح الله القدوس والثمار التي تشبع قلب الله تأتي من الامتلاء من روح الله القدس وتعيش حياة تقية فتصبح في العالم كنور وملح للمحيطين بك والذي يرفض الايمان بالمسيح المخلص يهلك ويذهب الى جهنم النار الابدية والمسيح بيقول لكل احد انا بحبك ومادد ايديه ليك وبيقولك اقبلني واقبل خلاصي لك ولتكن محبة المسيح وعبادته وخدمته ومجده هي اهداف لحياته في غربته


----------



## أَمَة (30 أبريل 2020)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> قال المسيح له كل المجد لكل احد في العالم في انجيل لوقا والاصحاح الثالث
> "وَالآنَ قَدْ وُضِعَتِ الْفَأْسُ عَلَى أَصْلِ الشَّجَرِ، فَكُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَرًا جَيِّدًا تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ»." (لو 3: 9)
> والفأس هو فايروس كورونا والشجرة هي نفوسنا واول ثمرة هي نقبل المسيح فادي ومخلص لحياتكم وبالايمان به فمن يؤمن به فله الحياة الابدية ولن يهلك وينجو من الدينونة
> سلٌم حياتك للمسيح وتب عن خطاياك وتندم عنها ولتكن حياتك تشهد للمسيح ولتكن تصرفاتك واقوالك تليق باواني كرامة لروح الله القدوس والثمار التي تشبع قلب الله تأتي من الامتلاء من روح الله القدس وتعيش حياة تقية فتصبح في العالم كنور وملح للمحيطين بك والذي يرفض الايمان بالمسيح المخلص يهلك ويذهب الى جهنم النار الابدية والمسيح بيقول لكل احد انا بحبك ومادد ايديه ليك وبيقولك اقبلني واقبل خلاصي لك ولتكن محبة المسيح وعبادته وخدمته ومجده هي اهداف لحياته في غربته



اسمحي لي اختي الحبيبة بهذه المداخلة من أجل خاطر القارئ العابر لهذه الموضوع. 

الفأس هو كلمة الله التي تقطع كل ما هو غير مُثمر فينا، وليس فايروس كورونا. 

انظري الى الكلام الجميل الذي كتبتيه في أول موضوعك والذي حددته لك باللون الأحمر.



حياة بالمسيح قال:


> كلا مطلقاً فان فايروس كورونا ليس غضب الله فغضب الله لم يأتي بعد فهو آتي
> كما في رسالة تسالينوكي الاولى
> "وَتَنْتَظِرُوا ابْنَهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي يُنْقِذُنَا مِنَ الْغَضَبِ الآتِي." (1 تس 1: 10)
> والله خلق الانسان مستقيماً ولكن الانسان مشغول باختراعات وكلما زادت الاختراعات بيبعد الانسان عن الله كما في سفر الجامعة والاصحاح السابع
> ...



الرب يباركك جهودك في الخدمة.


----------



## أَمَة (30 أبريل 2020)

AdmanTios قال:


> أعتقد بأنه ليس عقاب و لا تأديب و لا إنذار
> بل تجربة شأنها شأن أي تجربة يُجرب بها رب المجد صنعه يديه
> بل و التمعن في مشيئة رب المجد لأنها فرص لعمل الخير علي جميع الأصعدة
> و يستحضرني كلمة بسيطة في كلماتها عميقة في المعاني لرئيس لبنان قائلاً
> ...



هناك قول شعبي شائع عن أن الله يجرب المؤمن ليقوي ايمانه. قول خاطئ و ليس له أساس كتابي، بل عكس صحيح أن الله لا يجرب و لا هو المجرب بل الشيطان هو المجرب كما ذَكر الأنجيلا في روايته الأربعة.

قال يعقوب الرسول في الأصحاح الأول من  رسالته العدد 13:
" لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِذَا جُرِّبَ: «إِنِّي أُجَرَّبُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ»، لأَنَّ اللهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ، وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَدًا."

فايروس كورونا لا يختلف عن بقية الأمراض التي كانت ثمرة الخطية و التي عرفها العالم بعد السقوط.


----------



## أَمَة (30 أبريل 2020)

> " وَلكِنَّ اللهَ أَمِينٌ، الَّذِي لاَ يَدَعُكُمْ تُجَرَّبُونَ فَوْقَ مَا تَسْتَطِيعُونَ،
> بَلْ سَيَجْعَلُ مَعَ التَّجْرِبَةِ أَيْضًا الْمَنْفَذَ، لِتَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا "​



عذرا! سهوت عن توضيح الكلام الكتابي أعلاه. هذا هو نصه الكامل من رسالة كورنثوس الأولى الأصحاح 10 العدد 13:

" لَمْ تُصِبْكُمْ تَجْرِبَةٌ *إِلاَّ بَشَرِيَّةٌ*. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ أَمِينٌ الَّذِي لاَ يَدَعُكُمْ تُجَرَّبُونَ فَوْقَ مَا تَسْتَطِيعُونَ بَلْ سَيَجْعَلُ مَعَ التَّجْرِبَةِ أَيْضاً الْمَنْفَذَ لِتَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا."


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 مايو 2020)

لقد ورد غضب الله المعلن في الكتاب المقدس ليس على العالم والناس بل على الشرور والخطايا التي هي ضد قداسته وطهارته وكماله والعالم قد اختار الاباحية والدعارة والمثلية الجنسية والتي كلها شرور وضد الله بشخصه فلا يمكننا ان نصل لملكوته الابدي ونحن نجسون نتنين ومليانين شرور وخطايا يلزمنا ان نتطهر من خطايانا وشرورنا ويتم ذلك بدم المسيح الحمل المذبوح من اجل الكفارة عن خطايا العالم بأسره
وفي زمن الكورونا سقطت اسطورة النقود التي لا تحمي الناس من الكورونا فالغني حاله حال الفقير يصاب به والدول الغنية كالدول الفقيرة مصابة به وسقطت ايضاً اسطورة العظمة فلا عظيم امام هذا الفايروس فالكل يصابون واصيبوا به وسقطت ايضاً اسطورة الملكية فليس ما تملكه في العالم ينجيك بل الايمان بالمسيح وخلاصه وفدائه وسلامه وامانه فالانسان المؤمن بالمسيح مالك سلامه وامانه والكورونا هو حتة فايروس لا يرى بالعين المجردة لا تستطيع امامها الدول العظيمة مقاومته وبعد اربعة اشهر لم ينتجوا لا دواء ولا لقاح له وسقطت اسطورة المستقبل حيث يعيش معظم الناس ومنهم المسيحيين لانفسهم حيث يحلمون بزواج ابنائهم ورؤية احفادهم وليس لملاقاة المسيح وليس العيش للمسيح وحده ومبانفكرش في ابديتنا معه وسقطت اسطورة العلم حيث عجز العلم وبعد صرف الترليونات من الدولارات وهم عاجزين عن فعل شئ والعلماء كانوا مشغولين بالحروب وبالتسليح انا في مجال الطب والبحوث والدراسات فلقد فشل العالم بأسره في مواجهة الفايروس
"لأَنَّ غَضَبَ اللهِ مُعْلَنٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ عَلَى جَمِيعِ فُجُورِ النَّاسِ وَإِثْمِهِمِ، الَّذِينَ يَحْجِزُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالإِثْمِ." (رو 1: 18)
وسقطت اسطورة التأمين فلا شئ يؤمن حاضرنا ومستقبلنا فالكل متساوي امام غضب الله فانرفع اعيننا نحو الله ونطلب رحمته التي هي للابد ونطلب معونته في ابادة ورفع الفايروس عنا
كما مكتوب (قدامه ذهب الوباء وعند رجليه ذهبت الحمى)
كما في سفر حبقوق"قُدَّامَهُ ذَهَبَ الْوَبَأُ، وَعِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ خَرَجَتِ الْحُمَّى." (حب 3: 5)


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 مايو 2020)

الذي يزرعه الانسان اياه يحصد
"لاَ تَضِلُّوا! اَللهُ لاَ يُشْمَخُ عَلَيْهِ. فَإِنَّ الَّذِي يَزْرَعُهُ الإِنْسَانُ إِيَّاهُ يَحْصُدُ أَيْضًا." (غل 6: 7)
فشرور العالم وعبادتهم للاوثان وفجورهم الجنسي وادمانهم على المواقع الاباحية وعيشهم في الزنى فهؤلاء يحصدون نتيجة ما فعلوه فالكورونا هي نتيجة شرور الناس بسماح من الله الذي يكره الخطايا التي ضد قداسته وطهارته وكماله وهي رسالة تحذير ومحبة من لدن الله المحب الرحوم الحنان الطويل الروح والاناة الشفوق الرؤوف حتى ينتبه الناس في العالم ويتوبوا ويتندموا ويعيشوا في مخافته وعبادته ومهابته


----------



## خادم البتول (2 مايو 2020)

Obadiah قال:


> نعم  فيروس كورونا  هو تأديب من الرب .. ولو لاحظنا معدل الإصابات في الدول فسنجد - كما ذكرت حضرتك - أن البلاد التي تبنت الرذيلة والإنحلال والفجور  ، وشربت الإثم كالماء - كما يقول الرسول أكليمنضس الروماني -  هي أكثر البلدان المبتلية بعقاب الرب كأميركا وفرنسا وإيطاليا وغيرها من تلك البلاد التي أجازت القوانين لكل أشكال الرذيلة ولم تخشي المولي ولم تراع رعية المسيح رجال ونساء .


 



صحيح تماما.. بشرط أن نثبت أولا أن كل الذين ماتوا بهذا الفيروس كانوا "يشربون الإثم كالماء" وكانوا يمارسون "كل أشكال الرذيلة"، لا "يخشون المولى" ولا "يراعون رعية المسيح رجالا ونساء". (أو بالعكس: بشرط أن نثبت أولا أن كل الذين لم يقترب منهم هذا الفيروس هم أطهار الأرض حقا وأبرارها وقديسيها)! 

أعود لرسالتك هذه على أي حال مرة أخرى بمشيئة الرب لاحقا (لو أنك أردت المزيد). أما الآن فتحياتي فقط لحضورك العاطر وخدمتك المتميزة، أسعد دائما برسائلك أستاذنا الحبيب وأتابعها بكل شغف. أدعوك أيضا أن تقرأ رسالتي القادمة، وفيها أشرح باختصار رؤيتي البسيطة حول هذه المسألة. تحياتي ومحبتي. 

​


----------



## خادم البتول (2 مايو 2020)

في الأيام الأولى من الفزع والخوف والتحذيرات والاستغاثات والعزل الذاتي وحظر التجوال إلخ ـ مع تركيز الميديا كليا بالطبع، وكذلك *عقولنا *بالتبعية، على قصة كورونا ـ فوجئت بهذا الخبر... ثم بهذا الخبر... ثم أخيرا بهذا الخبر!


هل وصلت الرسالة؟ 

*متى يا سيدتي كان الموت بعيدا؟! *

لقد توقفت طويلا عند ذلك الخبر الأخير تحديدا. هؤلاء الـ18 ضحية الذين رحلوا هكذا فجأة: فيمَ كانوا يفكرون حقا في تلك اللحظات الأخيرة التي سبقت موتهم مباشرة؟ فيمَ كانوا يتحدثون معا؟ ماذا كان خوفهم وهمّهم الأكبر وهم جلوس هكذا بسياراتهم ينتظرون العبور من أحد كمائن الحظر؟ 

لقد كانوا مثلنا جميعا في نلك الليلة: لا نفكر إلا في كورونا وكيف نستطيع "*تأمين*" أنفسنا من كورونا! هل أحضرنا المطهرات؟ هل لدينا الكمامات؟ هل نتذكر غسل أيدينا جيدا فور الوصول إلى البيت؟ هل نخلع أحذيتنا قبل الدخول؟ هل...

رغم ذلك كان *للموت رأي آخر*! بل جاءهم الموت من خلفهم يحصدهم حصدا، هكذا فجأة، وبطريقة أبشع حتى من كل ما كانوا يفكرون فيه أو يحتاطون لأجله أو يخافون منه!

*فمتى يا سيدتي ـ ويا كل سادتنا ـ كان الموت بعيدا؟! 

* *متى كنا ـ كبارا أو صغارا ـ في "أمان" حقا من الموت؟! *


*محنتنا اليوم ليست كورونا أبدا، بل هي فقط "وعينا" بأن الموت قريب جدا، أقرب مما نظن! لقد كنا نياما وانتبهنا، هذا كل ما بالأمر! الآن صرنا ندرك أن الموت حقا قريب، لكننا بالوقت نفسه نتناسى كليا أنه هكذا الموت دائما، قريب جدا، سيان أثناء كورونا أو قبلها أو بعدها! سيان بسبب كورونا أو بألف سبب آخر! فهل نصلي اليوم لأجل أن تنتهي حقا "محنة كورونا"؟ لا، بل نصلي كي نعود إلى النوم مرة أخرى.. كي "ننسى" مرة أخرى.. كي تتوارى "الحقيقة" عن وعينا مرة أخرى.. هذا باختصار هو كل ما نريد!*

***

دعكِ بالتالي يا سيدتي من "*أزمة كورونا*" ومن "*غضب الله*" ومن "*شرور الناس*" ومن "*التجربة*" ومن "*الفأس*".. إلخ. بل أين حقا هذه "التجربة" التي يتحدثون عنها؟ هل مات أو حتى أصيب شخص واحد في كل هذا المنتدى مثلا بكورونا؟ التجربة يا أخوتي في عقولنا *وأفكارنا *فقط! *التجربة والشدة والمعاناة: كل ذلك داخلنا ليس أبدا خارجنا!
*
المرنم يقول في الكتاب: *حتى إذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شرا، لأنك أنت معي.
*
بينما نحن هنا نتحدث ـ بل حتى *يعاني *بعضنا فعليا ـ من "*تجربة*" *لم تحدث حتى أصلا *في حياتنا، على الأقل على المستوى الشخصي المباشر!


دعكم بالتالي أيها الأحباء من كل هذه "*القصص*"، بل دعكم حتى من "*الميديا*" كلها وسائر ما يأتي من الميديا بشكل عام. سؤالنا الأول والأخير اليوم ـ ودائما ـ هو: *لماذا نريد أن تتوارى حقيقة الموت عن وعينا؟ لماذا لا نريد أن نرى الموت قريبا حاضرا هكذا في حياتنا؟ لماذا ـ في كلمة واحدة ـ نخاف من الموت؟ *

هذا هو *السؤال الحقيقي الوحيد *الذي علينا جميعا إجابته لأنفسنا. وهذا هو "*درس كورونا*" الوحيد إذا كان بيننا مَن يريد أن يتعلم الدرس حقا، أن يستيقظ حقا، وأن يبقى مستيقظا، لا أن يعود فقط كما كان إلى النوم العميق مرة أخرى!


 _______________________

الشكر طبعا وكل المحبة والتقدير والامتنان لأمنا الجميلة *نعومة *على هذه المتابعة والخدمة الحارة وعلى كل رسائلها الطيبة وحضورها الذي نتبارك به جميعا. لا أقصد برسالتي أي نقد بالطبع، أو حتى توجيه. بالأحرى *كل ما أكتب *هو فقط رجع الصدى لصوتها الجميل الذي يصدح بيننا بالتعزيات كل يوم. تحياتي لأجلك سيدتي ـ كذلك للأم الغالية *أمة* وأستاذنا الجميل *أدمانتيوس *ـ ومحبتي بلا حدود.
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (2 مايو 2020)

خادم البتول قال:


> في الأيام الأولى من الفزع والخوف والتحذيرات والاستغاثات والعزل الذاتي وحظر التجوال إلخ ـ مع تركيز الميديا كليا بالطبع، وكذلك *عقولنا *بالتبعية، على قصة كورونا ـ فوجئت بهذا الخبر... ثم بهذا الخبر... ثم أخيرا بهذا الخبر!
> 
> 
> هل وصلت الرسالة؟
> ...





Obadiah قال:


> سلام لكم أختي الطاهرة الراهبة المجاهدة  أمة الرب
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[COLOR


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (4 مايو 2020)

كورونا هي صدمة الله المحب لخلائقه نحن البشر جميعاً لانه بيحبنا اوي اوي ونفوسنا غالية عليه اوي اوي والله سمح بالكورونا لانه فجور وشرور البشر والالحاد وعبادة الاوثان قد وصلت لمسامعه وقلوب البشر حجرية اي بتدين الماس بعضهم البعض وبعضهم وانا اسفة على التعبير بياكلوا في لحمهم ودا مش كلامي دا كلام الكتاب المقدس كما في سفر الامثال"اَلرَّجُلُ الرَّحِيمُ يُحْسِنُ إِلَى نَفْسِهِ، وَالْقَاسِي يُكَدِّرُ لَحْمَهُ." (أم 11: 17) وفي ناس انخدعوا وادوا اللي عندهم واترموا وحيدين وبيقولوا في رجاء والجواب نعم في رحاء بشخص المسيح وحده واللي مش متغطي بدم المسيح الزكي الطاهر النقي ملوش حد بيحارب عنه وبيشفعله امام الله الاب وبيواجه الكورونا لوحده ولو تاب البشر كلهم ووعدوا الرب يسوع بعدم العودة الى طرقه الردية حالاً يرفع الله الوباء عن العالم فملايين النفوس عرفت المسيح من خلال الكورونا ولا دواء له ولا لقاح له لا حالاً ولا مستقبلاً لان الدواء واللقاح الحقيقيان هو شخص الرب يسوع المسيح المحب الحنان الرحوم الطويل الروح والاناة الغفور الشفوق العطوف تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين


----------



## My Rock (4 مايو 2020)

لنُسخر أيضاً كل حدث في حياتنا للبنيان والتعمق أكثر في المسيح وكلمته. 

عارف انه مرض قتل الكثير من الأشخاص ونصلي ان ينتهي عن قريب، لكن في نفس الوقت نقلب الضعف الى قوة في المسيح ونجعل من المكوث في البيت فرصة للصلاة والصوم والتبشير في المسيح من خلال الأنترنت.
إضافة الى ان نشدد على ثقتنا في إلهنا وعدم خوفنا من الموت الذي ماهو الا بداية حياتنا الابدية مع المسيح.


----------



## aymonded (4 مايو 2020)

*حياتنا في المسيح من جهة الخبرة وحياة الشركة مع الله والقديسين في النور حسب التدبير الخلاصي*
*تؤكد على أن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله** الذين لبوا دعوته وتبعوه بكل قلبهم حاملين الصليب
*​*وعملنا وشغلنا الشاغل لا بالشرور *والأشياء التي تحدث في العالم ولا البحث في أسبابها وتدعياتها، هذه التي نصلي لأجلها لأن محبة البشر تملأ قلوبنا لأن الله المحبة يسكن أوانينا الخزفية الضعيفة، لكننا أقوياء في الرب، واهتمامنا أن نكرز ونبشر بيسوع المسيح ربنا الذي بين محبة الآب للعالم حينما مات من أجلنا، مات في الوقت المعين لأجل الفجار والأثمة والمتسلط عليهم إبليس بالخوف جاعلاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية، وما زال يجول يصنع خيراً، يتعامل مع الناس في قلوبهم بروحه الذي يرف على وجه الأرض ليعمل سراً في كل قلب تعبان، لأن كما كان بالأمس هكذا هو اليوم وسيظل للأبد أميناً دائماً مهما ما كانت خيانة البشر، وسيظل يبحث عن كل إنسان واقع تحت سلطان الظلمة والموت ليحله من رباطاته ويفكه ويجعله عتيق (معتوق من أسر قيود الموت والظلام) المسيح، فالرب اتى ليمنح الحرية وينقل كل طالبي اسمه العظيم القدوس من الموت للحياة ومن الخطية للبرّ ومن الظلمة للنور، لأن الغرض والهدف الذي أتى من أجله أن ينقل الإنسان من العزلة والنفي بعيداً عن الله لحضن الآب الذي هو كائن فيه، ففرح الخلاص دخل مرة إلى العالم ولنا أن نغرسه ونزرعه بالروح في برية هذا العالم ليثمر لحساب مجد الإله الحي آمين.
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 مايو 2020)

My Rock قال:


> لنُسخر أيضاً كل حدث في حياتنا للبنيان والتعمق أكثر في المسيح وكلمته.
> 
> عارف انه مرض قتل الكثير من الأشخاص ونصلي ان ينتهي عن قريب، لكن في نفس الوقت نقلب الضعف الى قوة في المسيح ونجعل من المكوث في البيت فرصة للصلاة والصوم والتبشير في المسيح من خلال الأنترنت.
> إضافة الى ان نشدد على ثقتنا في إلهنا وعدم خوفنا من الموت الذي ماهو الا بداية حياتنا الابدية مع المسيح.



شكراً جزيلاً على تعليقكم الذي اثرى موضوعي وربنا يحفظكم بركة لنا جميعاً
نحن المؤمنون بالمسيح لا نهاب الموت فلا سلطان للموت علينا بعد موت المسيح وقيامته واصبح ظلاً لنا ومرحلة انتقال الى عالم الملكوت الابدي مع المسيح واللي عايش للمسيح هو عايش ليه وكورونا لن تخيفه لان دم المسيح مغطيه ورداء بره وثياب خلاصه هو كاسيه وهو عالم بمن آمن فيه واعمال المسيح كلها صالحة ولخيرنا ولصالحنا ومسيرها تنتهي لمجده اولاً ثم لخيرنا ثانياً لان المسيح هو المحبة ذاتها


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 مايو 2020)

aymonded قال:


> *حياتنا في المسيح من جهة الخبرة وحياة الشركة مع الله والقديسين في النور حسب التدبير الخلاصي*
> *تؤكد على أن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله** الذين لبوا دعوته وتبعوه بكل قلبهم حاملين الصليب
> *​*وعملنا وشغلنا الشاغل لا بالشرور *والأشياء التي تحدث في العالم ولا البحث في أسبابها وتدعياتها، هذه التي نصلي لأجلها لأن محبة البشر تملأ قلوبنا لأن الله المحبة يسكن أوانينا الخزفية الضعيفة، لكننا أقوياء في الرب، واهتمامنا أن نكرز ونبشر بيسوع المسيح ربنا الذي بين محبة الآب للعالم حينما مات من أجلنا، مات في الوقت المعين لأجل الفجار والأثمة والمتسلط عليهم إبليس بالخوف جاعلاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية، وما زال يجول يصنع خيراً، يتعامل مع الناس في قلوبهم بروحه الذي يرف على وجه الأرض ليعمل سراً في كل قلب تعبان، لأن كما كان بالأمس هكذا هو اليوم وسيظل للأبد أميناً دائماً مهما ما كانت خيانة البشر، وسيظل يبحث عن كل إنسان واقع تحت سلطان الظلمة والموت ليحله من رباطاته ويفكه ويجعله عتيق (معتوق من أسر قيود الموت والظلام) المسيح، فالرب اتى ليمنح الحرية وينقل كل طالبي اسمه العظيم القدوس من الموت للحياة ومن الخطية للبرّ ومن الظلمة للنور، لأن الغرض والهدف الذي أتى من أجله أن ينقل الإنسان من العزلة والنفي بعيداً عن الله لحضن الآب الذي هو كائن فيه، ففرح الخلاص دخل مرة إلى العالم ولنا أن نغرسه ونزرعه بالروح في برية هذا العالم ليثمر لحساب مجد الإله الحي آمين.
> ​


شكراً جزيلاً لتعليقكم الرائع الذي اثرى موضوعي وربنا يحفظكم بركة لنا جميعاً امين
كلنا نحن المسيحين لم نتواجد في محيطنا بالصدفة بل دا مخطط مسبق من قبل المسيح نفسه وواجبنا ان نكون سفراء ورسلاً له نبشر بأسمه بمحبته العظيمة لنا جميعاً بآنجيله بفديته وسط عالم معوج ومظطرب وملتوي ودا واجبنا نحو النفوس التائهة التعبانة المخدوعة الى سر خلاصها بشخص المسيح يسوع مخلصنا وفادينا اجمعين وما كورونا الا صوت الله المحب لكل البعيدين عنه ليوقظهم من سباتهم الروحي ولتنبيههم بضرورة العودة اليه خالقهم ومخلصهم وفاديهم وربنا يهدي الكل بمعونتنا وبتدخله العجائبي تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 مايو 2020)

الله ليس اله قصاص وانتقام بل هو اله المحبة ولكن من فرط محبته لنا يسمح لنا بالاوقات العصيبة ليس رغبةً منه بايذائناً بل شوقاً ولهفةً من لعودتنا اليه وكل اعماله هي اعمال محبة لانه اله المحبة وكله محبة وحلاوة ومشتهيات وطعمه لذيذ الذ من العسل وقطر الشهاد لمن اختبر التقرب اليه والعيش بشراكة حقيقية معه وعلاقة حميمية معه فهو لا يعاقب ابداً ولا يريد احد ان يكوت او يهلك فكلنا نحن البشر خلائقه الغاليين عليه جداً وثمننا غالي عنده دم وحياة ابنه الوحيد ربنا رب المجد يسوع المسيح وبيفضل يكلمنا بمختلف الطرق منشداً عودتنا اليه اما عن اولاده وبناته فكل من يؤمن بشخص المسيح يخلص واعطاهم سلطاناً ان يصيروا اولاده وبناته ليسوا مولودين من بشر ولحم بل من الله يسيج من حواليهم وان سقطوا ولم ينهضوا بيسمح لهم بالاوقات العصيبة حباً منه لهم وما كورونا الا صوت محبة الله ورغبةً منه في ان ينتبه العالم العايش بعيداً عنه لوجوده في حياتهم وان يرتبوا اولوياتهم من جديد فالاف النفوس عرفت المسيح من خلال الكورونا والاف النفوس بتصلي لاول مرة في حياتها وهي النهضة التي حصلت في العالم ووقت الحصاد اذ نفوس كثيرة غير مخلصة بشخص المسيح والفعلة قليلون وهذا هو غرض الله من الكورونا ليس لموت الكثيرين بل لخلاص المثيرين تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 مايو 2020)

الله بين محبته لنا فارسل ابنه الوحيد لكي يخلص به العالم لكل من يؤمن به ولكي ينجو من دينونته وليس لانه اله قصاص وانتقام حاشاه بل لانه قد احبنا نحن جنس بني البشر خلائقه حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي يخلص كل من يؤمن به من خطاياه ويطهره من كل اثم لانه بجلدته على الصليب قد حمل خطايا العالم باسره وما علينا نحن البشر ازاء هذا عمل الله الخلاصي الفدائي لنا سوى ان نؤمن بالرب يسوع مخلصا لنا ولا يطلب من الله سوى ان نفتح قلوبنا الصغيرة له لكي يدخلها ويفيض بروحه علينا ويمتعنا بنعمه وببركاته لان كل شئ له هو لنا لغنى التمتع ان كنا في المسيح يسوع وان ساد الرب يسوع حياتنا وملكها لان الله لم يوجد الدينونة لابنائه بل لكل من يرفض الايمان به فيحل غضبه عليه والفرصة مازالت سانحة لكل من يريد ان يؤمن بالرب يسوع مخلصا وربا وملكا على حياته ما عليه سوى ان يقبله بالايمان وبالعقل وبالقلب ربا وابا سماويا ومخلصا وفاديا لحياته وان يعترف ويتندم على خطاياه وان يتناول جسد ودم محيينا ربنا يسوع المسيح فعنذاك يكون الرب يسوع ابا وهو يكون له ابنا وارثا بالتبني للملكوت الابدي
يقل البشير يوحنا 3: 17لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلص به العالم 18 الذي يؤمن به لا يدان و الذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد 19 و هذه هي الدينونة ان النور قد جاء الى العالم و احب الناس الظلمة اكثر من النور لان اعمالهم كانت شريرة
اذن الله ارسل ابنه للعالم اجمع وليس المسيحيين فقط ليخلص كل من يؤمن به فينجو من الدينونة


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 مايو 2020)

AdmanTios قال:


> أعتقد بأنه ليس عقاب و لا تأديب و لا إنذار
> بل تجربة شأنها شأن أي تجربة يُجرب بها رب المجد صنعه يديه
> بل و التمعن في مشيئة رب المجد لأنها فرص لعمل الخير علي جميع الأصعدة
> و يستحضرني كلمة بسيطة في كلماتها عميقة في المعاني لرئيس لبنان قائلاً
> ...



العالم كله ولمدة عقود كان مشغولاً بالتسلح النووي اما في المجال الطبي فهو صفراً لا بحوث ولا دراسات طبية لمقاومة الفايروسات والله المحب الحنان والكثير الرحمة اثبت للعالم أجمع انه من دونه لا يستطيع العالم بأجمعه فعل شيئاً ما وهو الدي أركع العالم كله وليس الكورونا وبعد مضي اكثر من اربعة اشهر على تفشي الرباء يتخبط العلماء والاطباء في ايجاد علاج ولقاح له ليثبت لهم انه عمل الهي مئة بالمئة وان لم يتب العالم بأجمعه عن شرورهم لن يرفع الله الوباء عن العالم وفقط المغطايين بدم المسيح وبره وخلاصه هم وحدهم المحفوظين من هذا الوباء وتحت ستره هم محميون وملاكه يحرسهم ليلاً نهاراً وهذه رسالة محبة من لدن الله تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 مايو 2020)

أَمَة قال:


> عذرا! سهوت عن توضيح الكلام الكتابي أعلاه. هذا هو نصه الكامل من رسالة كورنثوس الأولى الأصحاح 10 العدد 13:
> 
> " لَمْ تُصِبْكُمْ تَجْرِبَةٌ *إِلاَّ بَشَرِيَّةٌ*. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ أَمِينٌ الَّذِي لاَ يَدَعُكُمْ تُجَرَّبُونَ فَوْقَ مَا تَسْتَطِيعُونَ بَلْ سَيَجْعَلُ مَعَ التَّجْرِبَةِ أَيْضاً الْمَنْفَذَ لِتَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا."


شكراً جزيلاً لتعليقك الرائع الذي اثرى موضوعي وربنا يحفظك بركة لنا جميعاً
ان كورونا ليست السبب في اخضاع العالم من دون ان يتوصلوا للقاح وعلاج له بعد مضي اربعة اسهر من تفشيه انه وسيلة استخدمها الله ليذكر العالم بانه موجود وانه لا يمكنهم العيش من دونه وان يتوبوا ويرجعوا اليه فهو المخلص والفادي الوحيد لحياة كل واحد وليس في العيش لعالمنا لذواتنا ونكران ايماننا بشخص المسيح بجهارة والالتهاء بكل شئ بما في العالم دون تمليك شخص المسيح على حياتنا واختراع الاسلحة النووية لحماية كل دولة عن الدول الاخرى ناسين انه في اله موجود احبهم وبذل ابنه الوحيد من اجل خلاصهم

[YOUTUBE]I84LGxYS3gY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]r7o0ExeAyao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 مايو 2020)

[YOUTUBE]Id6U2i1jxbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 مايو 2020)

Obadiah قال:


> [FONT=&quot]يقول الشاعر الحكيم :
> ​





Obadiah قال:


> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مَن لم يعِ التاريخَ في صدرِه
> [/FONT]
> ​ [FONT=&quot]لم يَدْرِ حُلوَ العَيشِ مِن مُرِّه
> ...


بعد مضي اكثر من اربعة اشهر على تفشي الوباء في العالم بأسره عجز الاطباء والعلماء على احتوائه وايجاد علاج له ولقاح ضده وهم يعملون بقصارى جهودهم لانها هذه الجائحة ليس لها سابقة في العصر الحديث ولم يكن العالم بأسره مستعداً لها ولا توجد لديه دراسات وبحوث علمية مسبقاً لمواجهة هكذا وباء عالمي مميت لان العالم ومنذ الحرب العالمية الثانية كان مشغولا بالتسلح النووي والحروب ومتخضر لسيناريوهات الحروب اما سيناريو الاوبئة فلم يكن متحضراً ومستعداً وكل يوم يكتشف العلماء والاطباء وخلال هذه الاربعة اشهر شيئاً جديداً عنه وكل كلامهم نظريات وتوقعات لا ادلة علمية تثبت صحة كلامهم اذاً هو غامض لحد الان أليست هذه رسالة من الله المحب القدير بان لا احد صنٌعه في المختبر ولا احد سمح بانتشاره السريع هذا الا الله وحده ولا اقصد ان الله هو من صنعه اطلاقاً بل اقصد هذا امر الهي وهو رسالة محبة وتحذيرية بنفس الوقت رسالة محبة بان الله بينده على العايشين بعيداً عنه بأن يرجعوا اليه ويعبدوه لانه ان لم يكن مازال يحب البشر لتركهم لمواجهة مصيرهم الهلاك الابدي ورسالة تحذيرية وهي ان يؤمنوا بشخص الرب يسوع المسيح وان يعبدوه وان يحبوه من كل قلوبهم وان يملكوه عليهم وعلى حياتهم وأسرهم فان الله مازال يكلٌمنا وهذا كلام مباشر منه بأن من يتغطى بدم المسيح الطاهر الزكي ينجو فهو يدعوهم للتوبة عن طرقهم الردية وان يقدسوا انفسهم وان يعبدوه ويتبعوه فهو المخلص الوحيد لهم ولا خلاص بغيره تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين[/FONT]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 مايو 2020)

يعيش العالم في عصرنا هذا الفساد الاخلاقي والاباحية عبر الانترنت والادمان بكل اشكاله والكنيسة تزٌوج المثليين منذ عام 2013 في احدى الدول وكلها هذه خطايا تبعدنا عن قداسة وطهارة وكمال الله وكلها من تقاليد الشيطان المزيفة المضللة فالمحبة الالهية لنا هي تحرر انما تقليد الشيطان هذا يكبل بالقيود وبالمرارة والمحبة الالهية تشفي وتقليد الشيطان تمرمر الانسان في وحل عبوديته والمحبة الالهية تكفي وتشبع  بينما تقليد الشيطان لا يشبع اذ يجعل الانسان يدمن على هذه الاشياء وتقوده الى الانتحار احياناً فلقد سمعنا الكثير من المشهورين قد انتحروا بجرعة زائدة من المخدرات وهؤلاء مصيرهم هلاكهم الابدي
وهذه الشرور قد وصلت لمسامع الله القدوس فسمح بالوباء لانه غاضب ليس علينا بل على شرورنا وخطايانا وهو سيرفعه ان انتبه العالم بأسره بوجوده في حياتهم وان يحصل على مابتع ومخافته واكرامه وتقديره وعبادته من الكل وائلا ستستمر الموجات من الوباء وستستغرق سنين عدة ولن يتوصلوا لعلاج او لقاح له لان ليس هذا هو الحل بل الحل هو الايمان بشخص المسيح وخلاصه وفدائه والاعتراف به رباً والهاً ومخلصاً وفادياً لحياتنا نحن البشر باجمعنا نحن خلائقه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مايو 2020)

ايوا غضب الله --و من الانجيل نرى انه تكرر غضبه بضربات الوباء قبل كدا كذا مره!

-- ارفع غضبك عن العالم يا رب--
بس العالم يرجع و يتوب


----------



## خادم البتول (7 مايو 2020)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> يعيش العالم في عصرنا هذا الفساد الاخلاقي والاباحية عبر الانترنت والادمان بكل اشكاله والكنيسة تزٌوج المثليين منذ عام 2013 في احدى الدول...




أمنا الغالية *نعومة *قمرتنا وبركتنا  سلام المسيح ولعلك حاليا بحال أفضل وبكل خير ونعمة ومسرة.

سامحيني ولكن هذا التعبير غير دقيق يا أمي الغالية. *الكنيسة *لا تزوّج المثليين أبدا، لا في هذه الدولة ولا في أية دولة. هذا يشبه قول البعض إن "*الكنيسة انقسمت*" في تاريخ معين، وهو أيضا تعبير خاطئ تماما. كنيسة المسيح التي أسسها قبل ألفي عام *لا ولم ولن تنقسم أبدا. *الذي ينقسم هو *المؤسسات* *وليس الكنيسة.* 

لو أن كاهنا انحرف أو ضل: هل نقول عندئذ إن *الكهنوت* انحرف أو ضل؟ *حاشا*! بل فقط "فرد" من الكهنوت انحرف أو ضل، أو عدة أفراد، أو حتى مؤسسته الزمنية كلها!

كذلك هنا: الصواب هو إن «*المؤسسة *الكنسية تزوّج المثليين في إحدى الدول»، وليس «الكنيسة». *الكنيسة ـ كنيسة المسيح ـ لا يمكن أبدا أن تنحرف أو تخطئ أو تضل أو حتى تنقسم. *أما المؤسسات الكنسية الزمنية فشأنها شأن العالم الذي تعيش فيه: ترتفع وتنخفض، تتقدم وتتأخر، تصيب وتخطئ، تتحد وتنقسم، تحيا أو حتى تموت وتختفي كليا. *هذه ليست الكنيسة بل فقط المؤسسة! *

***



حياة بالمسيح قال:


> وهذه الشرور قد وصلت لمسامع الله القدوس فسمح بالوباء لانه غاضب...




كنت أود التعليق على مسألة "الغضب الإلهي" أيضا، حتى فوجئت بهذه الرسالة الأخيرة من الغالية "*حبو*"! حتى حبو!! "حتى أنت يا بروتس"!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ألغيت بالتالي تعليقي، إذ يبدو أن هذا الفهم الغاضب يلقى رواجا عند الكثيرين! *سبحان الله!*

هل يعلم الأحباء هنا أن القول بـ"غضب الله" ليس مجرد خطأ لاهوتي فادح بل بالأحرى *تجـديف *صريح؟! 

ولكن دعكم من اللاهوت ومن الكتاب ومن الإيمان كله واسمحوا لي فقط بالسؤال:

كيف يستطيع أي إنسان *سليم العقل والضمير *أن يقف أمام أم فقدت طفلها بسبب كورونا ثم ينظر في عينيها المحترقة بالدموع ويقول لها هكذا بثقة إن *طفلها مات *«*لأن الله غاضب*»؟!

صدقا أتساءل: كيف يجرؤ أي إنسان ـ مهما بلغ انحطاطه أو وقاحته ـ كيف يجرؤ أي إنسان *لديه ذرة من عقل أو ضمير* على فعل هذا، بغض النظر تماما عن سبب هذا "الغضب الإلهي" المزعوم؟!!

ولكن...

ليكن إذاً *الغضب *أيها الأحباء! ليكن هذا الوباء حقا *غضب الله، *طالما أن هذا ما ترون ـ أو بالأحرى ما تريدون! 
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (7 مايو 2020)

الله قدوس وكامل وكله محبة واعماله كلها اعمال محبة وطعمه حلاوة ومشتهيات أخطات في التعبير استاذي الغالي المبارك خادم البتول فالله لا يغضب وانما سمح بالوباء ليحذر الناس وليشعرهم بوجوده وضرورة توبتهم ورجوعهم اليه وان تكون سيرة حياتهم مقدسة مرضية امام الله والله كلي المحبة والرحمة والعطف والحنان والصلاح والشفقة لا يغضب على البشر وانما سمح به لان كل شئ تحت سلطانه اللامحدود وليسامحني الله على نسب صفة له هي ليست من صفاته فهو غير متناهي في محبته وحنانه


----------



## خادم البتول (7 مايو 2020)

العفو يا أمي الغالية بل ضعفي الذي أتعلم منك وأسترشد دائما بكلماتك، ربنا يباركك ويخليكي لينا ويشفي يا رب كل أوجاعك. ثم أنه خطأ شهير، خاصة في مجال "*الوعظ*"، وفوق ذلك "*تعبير كتابي*" أيضا، لهذا فأنتِ معذورة بالطبع. لكنها الأمانة كما تسلمناها ولابد أن نسلمها، خاصة عندما وجدت "موجة الغضب" هذه تعلو بعد رسالة أستاذنا الحبيب عوبديا، بالتالي كان لابد على الأقل من الإشارة. 


اسمحي لي أن أشرح الأمر بطريقة مبسطة (حسب رؤية قديسنا الكبير القديس *أنطونيوس *أبي الرهبان، فقط على سبيل المثال): 

لو أن شخصا دخل إلى *خرابة مظلمة *فجلس فيها طيلة الليل: ماذا يحدث؟ ستأتيه كل أنواع الحشرات والعقارب والحيات، وسوف تؤذيه كثيرا، وسوف يتألم بلدغاتها ولسعاتها وسمومها الشديدة. فهل هذه الآلام عندئذ سببها أن الله سبحانه *غاضب *عليه؟! 

بالمثل عندما يخطئ الإنسان: *خطايانا *نفسها هي ما يُدخلنا إلى الظلمة والألم والبؤس! خطايانا هي ما يأخذنا بعيدا عن عناية الرب لندخل بالأحرى تحت سلطان الشيطان ونصير ألعوبة يلهو بها! آلامنا عندئذ ليست أبدا لأن *الله غاضب*، حاشا. بل آلامنا سببها ببساطة خطايانا نحن ومعاصينا، حين تركنا أنوار القدوس ودخلنا بإرادتنا إلى خرائب الظلمة، وعندئذ وقعنا فريسة للشياطين *تملأ عقولنا بكل فكر رديء وتملأ قلوبنا بالهم والمعاناة والمرارة والألم!*

***

أختم أخيرا بفقرتين: الأولى من رسالة لضعفي لم تُنشر هنا من قبل:إن وصف الإله بـ"الغضب" مثلا، كما يصفه الكتاب المقدس نفسه، ليس فقط خطأ لاهوتيا، وليس حتى خطأ فادحا، بل يقول عنه قديس كإسحق السرياني إنه بالأحرى "*تجديف*"! أما معلم الكنيسة القديس الكبير يوحنا كاسيان ـ الذي نقل الرهبنة والخبرة الروحية المصرية كلها إلى الغرب ـ فلا يكتفي حتى بهذا بل يقول إنه "*تجديف فظيع*"، ثم يصل في نهاية شرحه بالأمر إلى قمته حقا حين يستخدم وصفا حتى أشد من كل ذلك، يمكن ترجمته بـ"تجديف *شنيع*"، أو "*رهيب*"، أو "*مروّع*"! لنتأمل إذاً حجم المفارقة: "قديس كبير" يقول عن "نص كتابي" واضح إنه "تجديف رهيب"! ولكن هذا ما يتبين عندما *يتحرر العقل حقا ويستنير القلب*، فعندئذ يرى الإنسان أخيرا هذا الفرق الهائل بين "*الحدود التي فرضتها بشريتنا نحن على النص المقدس في زمن معين*" من ناحية، وبين "*فضاء القدوس المطلق اللا متناهي الذي يقف وراء النص*" من ناحية أخرى!

​الفقرة الثانية من رسالة منشورة هنا بالفعل، قبل عام تقريبا:المعاني نفسها يطرحها القديس أنطونيوس الكبير في الفيلوكاليا عند شرحه لماذا يبدو الله "متغيرا": يفرح بالأبرار ويُظهر رحمته لهم بينما يتحول عن الأشرار ويحجب وجهه عنهم. «*إن الله لا يفرح ولا يغضب*» هكذا يبدأ قديسنا حديثه. إنما هو نحن ـ بمشابهتنا لله ـ الذين نقترب حتى الاتحاد معه، أو بالعكس نبتعد ـ بخطايانا ـ فننفصل عنه. أخيرا بعد مزيد من الشرح يختم قديسنا الكبير شرحه بتشبيه جميل: «*إننا إذا قلنا أن الله هو الذي يتحول بعيداً عن الأشرار نكون كمن يقول أن الشمس هي التي تحجب نورها عن الشخص الأعمي!*».
​***​أشكرك ختاما يا أمي الغالية على ردك الطيب كالعادة، المتضع بنعمة الرب وأنواره في قلبك الجميل، أيضا كالعادة.  أرجو فقط في النهاية أن يكون واضحا ـ لمحبتكِ وللجميع ـ أن رسائلي، كلها دون استثناء، لا تشير *أبدا *إلى أي شخص هنا بعينه، بل حتى لا تقصد الأعضاء عموما، وإن كانت تبدو أحيانا خلاف ذلك. عندما سألت مثلا «*لماذا نخاف من الموت؟*» لم أكن بالطبع أقصد "نحن" *هنـا *تحديدا، أعضاء هذا المنتدى! حاشا! بالأحرى كنت أقصد الإنسان والإنسانية بوجه عام، وهكذا.

(فقط لزم التنويه، خاصة وأنني بلا فخر الفائز الأول بـ"جائزة سوء الفهم" على الإنترنت في الأعوام الثلاث الأخيرة)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




تحياتي ومحبتي. 

​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (7 مايو 2020)

انا كنت مخطئة فعلاً ونادمة على نسبت لله شيئاً ليست من صفاته فما نراه نحن بالمجمل نحصد شر خطايانا اقصد البشر بأجعهم وليس نحن اعضاء منتدى الكنيسة بل البشرية جمعاء فما نزرعه في هذه الدنيا نحصده ايضاً هنا وفي ابديتنا فلان شرورنا كثيرة وخاضعين لسلطان الشيطان فهذه النتيجة وباء عالمي مميت ليس له علاقة بالله مطلقاً اما الله فكله محبة وكله حلاوة ومشتهيات وكل اعماله اعمال محبة وهو كلي المحبة والرحمة واللطف والاحسان وليس فيه صفة غير نقيه فهو طاهر وقدوس وكامل  وهو بيحبنا كلنا نحن البشر بغض النظر ان كنا ابرار ام اشرار بل يمطر على الاشرار قبل الابرار لغرض اتاحة فرصة لتوبتهم ورجوعهم اليه وهو يتلهف ويتشوق لرجوعنا اليه ويتلذذ بعبادتنا له بترنمٍ اما الذين فقدوا احباء لهم فهذا ليس له علاقة بالله مطلقاً واقول لهم انه مكتوب للانسان في لحظة معينة يولد وفي لحظة معينة يفارق الحياة والكورونا ليست هي الفايروس الذي قتلهم بل هي سبب للوفاة اذ تعددت الاسباب والموت واحد والله في هذه الازمة العصيبة بيكلمنا ايضاً وبيقول توبوا لقد اقترب ملكوت السموات واتغطوا بدم المسيح وعيشوا ليه فقط 
واتشوق ان يعطيني الله علامة بانه سامحني على نعته بانه غاضب لانني قلقة جداً لانني احزنت قلبه القدوس بسبب جهلي وشكراً للاخ المبارك خادم البتول على توعيتي وربنا يباركه ويبارك خدمته المباركة ربنا يحفظه بركة لنا جميعاً امين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (7 مايو 2020)

صفة الغضب والانتقام بعيدتان كل البعد عن الله الكلي القداسة والطهارة والكمال والنقاوة وهو بيحبنا كلنا وبيحب الاشرار قبل الابرار ويمطر على الاشرار والظالمين قبل الصالحين والابرار والله كله محبة ورحمة وصلاح وحنان وعطف وشفقة ووداعة  اما الغضب والانتقام فهي صفات بشرية اما الله فمنزه عنهما وما نراه هو لخطايانا ولانصياعنا للشيطان ولشرورنا نحن الشر ومع ذلك فالله بيفضل يحبنا ويكلمنا وواقف على باب قلوبنا بيقرع مستني حد يفتحله حتى يدخل قلبه ويتعشى معه ويسكن فيه ويكون له ابناً وبنتاً بل احباؤه اما المليون ونصف بشر الذين انتقلوا بسبب فايروس كورونا كان السبب في انتقالهم هو فايروس كورونا والسبب الثاني هو حان وقت انتقالهم المكتوب منذ ولادتهم والله ليس له اي علاقة لا بوباء كورونا بل هو حصاد شرورنا ولا بانتقال هؤلاء من هذا العالم فكل انسان له موعد ولادته وله موعد انتقاله فالله ليس له علاقة مطلقاً ولا الغضب والانتقام من صفاته 
واتلهف ان يسامحني الله على خطيتي هذه وان يغفرها لي بنسبي ليه صفات ليست من صفاته


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2020)

خادم البتول قال:


> في الأيام الأولى من الفزع والخوف والتحذيرات والاستغاثات والعزل الذاتي وحظر التجوال إلخ ـ مع تركيز الميديا كليا بالطبع، وكذلك *عقولنا *بالتبعية، على قصة كورونا ـ فوجئت بهذا الخبر... ثم بهذا الخبر... ثم أخيرا بهذا الخبر!
> 
> 
> هل وصلت الرسالة؟
> ...


  المشاركه دى لسى شيفاها


ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2020)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> صفة الغضب والانتقام بعيدتان كل البعد عن الله الكلي القداسة والطهارة والكمال والنقاوة وهو بيحبنا كلنا وبيحب الاشرار قبل الابرار ويمطر على الاشرار والظالمين قبل الصالحين والابرار والله كله محبة ورحمة وصلاح وحنان وعطف وشفقة ووداعة  اما الغضب والانتقام فهي صفات بشرية اما الله فمنزه عنهما وما نراه هو لخطايانا ولانصياعنا للشيطان ولشرورنا نحن الشر ومع ذلك فالله بيفضل يحبنا ويكلمنا وواقف على باب قلوبنا بيقرع مستني حد يفتحله حتى يدخل قلبه ويتعشى معه ويسكن فيه ويكون له ابناً وبنتاً بل احباؤه اما المليون ونصف بشر الذين انتقلوا بسبب فايروس كورونا كان السبب في انتقالهم هو فايروس كورونا والسبب الثاني هو حان وقت انتقالهم المكتوب منذ ولادتهم والله ليس له اي علاقة لا بوباء كورونا بل هو حصاد شرورنا ولا بانتقال هؤلاء من هذا العالم فكل انسان له موعد ولادته وله موعد انتقاله فالله ليس له علاقة مطلقاً ولا الغضب والانتقام من صفاته
> واتلهف ان يسامحني الله على خطيتي هذه وان يغفرها لي بنسبي ليه صفات ليست من صفاته




حبيبتى حياه-- حسى الجمله دى فيها حاجه عملتهالك بالاحمر--- الله مش بيحب حد قبل حد و مش بيمطر على حد قبل حد--
 و يا غاليتى الرب مسامحك  و مسامحك من زماااان -اشكريه على محبته  لينا-


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2020)

خادم البتول قال:


> كنت أود التعليق على مسألة "الغضب الإلهي" أيضا، حتى فوجئت بهذه الرسالة الأخيرة من الغالية "*حبو*"! حتى حبو!! "حتى أنت يا بروتس"!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ايوا حتى انا يا غالى ---

بس احتمال مداخلتى المختصره جدا تكون اتفهمت غلط--
 مش قاصدى ان الرب قاعد فوق و شاف فساد فقال ننزل بغضبنا و سخطنا على البشريه  و ننتقم منهم-- لا يا غالى الى جاب لنا الكفيه احنا نفسنا 

 و زى شرحك الجميل بتاع الزريبه --
و الى دخل و قعد فيها فى الضلمه و جاب لنفسه الكافيه--
 بس انا هنا بتكلم على السماح -- الرب سمح--
الرب سمح بالوباء او الفيروس دا--
 و هنا بئا بتمطر على الابرار و الاشرار و تشرق على الابرار و الاشرار --
 الكل سواسيه-
 الاختلاف هيكون داخل كل واحد و حسب قربه او بعده من الرب-

خلقنا الرب على صورته و كشبهه -- ازاى انا ينفع اغضب  و الرب مينفعش !
الرب ضابت الكل -- و هو يعلم متى يسمح حتى يضبط الكل

:smi411:مش قادرا اشوف التجديف --
غير لو اخذتها من ناحيه --الله المنتقم الجبار الى قاعد عنده فوق و بيرسل النار --


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 مايو 2020)

الله كلي الصلاح لينا نحن البشر وصلاحه واسع وثابت لكل واحد منا والى الابد رحمته وهو اله بيحبنا كلنا ومحبته المفرطة لنا قادته لان يرسل ابنه  الوحيد ربنا رب المجد يسوع المسيح لكي يصلب ويموت عنا وهو حنان وحنانه واسع وشاملنا كلنا واحساناته مبتفارقناش منذ لحظة تصويرنا في ارحام امهاتنا والى لحظة انتقالنا من هذا العالم والله كله محبة واعماله اعمال محبة وهي كلها لخيرنا ولصالحنا وهو بيحبنا كلنا الخطاة والابرار الظالمين والصالحين وهو مابيميزش حد عن حد بمحبته وصلاحه وحنانه ورحمته واحساناته فكلنا سواسية عنده خلائقه وصنعة يداه وعاوز كل احد في العالم يخلص ولا يهلك  وهو معانا مشبيفارقنا بيكلمنا وبيفضل يكلمنا بمختلف طرقه الالهية حتى نتوب ونرجعله حتى ولو استغرق ذلك عمرنا كله الى اللحظة الاخيرة فلربما نتوب ونخلص


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 مايو 2020)

خادم البتول قال:


> العفو يا أمي الغالية بل ضعفي الذي أتعلم منك وأسترشد دائما بكلماتك، ربنا يباركك ويخليكي لينا ويشفي يا رب كل أوجاعك. ثم أنه خطأ شهير، خاصة في مجال "*الوعظ*"، وفوق ذلك "*تعبير كتابي*" أيضا، لهذا فأنتِ معذورة بالطبع. لكنها الأمانة كما تسلمناها ولابد أن نسلمها، خاصة عندما وجدت "موجة الغضب" هذه تعلو بعد رسالة أستاذنا الحبيب عوبديا، بالتالي كان لابد على الأقل من الإشارة.
> 
> 
> اسمحي لي أن أشرح الأمر بطريقة مبسطة (حسب رؤية قديسنا الكبير القديس *أنطونيوس *أبي الرهبان، فقط على سبيل المثال):
> ...



املي بان لا يكون فوزك بسوء الفهم على مدى ثلاث سنين بشخصي وبخدمتي واملي بان تتابع مشاركاتك وارائك الخاصة وان لا تكون هذه اخر رد من حضرتك اللي بيزيدنا فهماً وبركةً ايها الاخ المبارك الغالي على قلب الله ماتحرمناش من مشاركاتك وردودك الرائعة المباركة


----------



## خادم البتول (9 مايو 2020)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا حتى انا يا غالى ---


.
يعني مش مكسوفة؟! جاية كده تقوليها بالفُم المليان؟! 
يا عينك يا جبايرك! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







> *و زى شرحك الجميل بتاع الزريبه *--


.
إزاي "*جميل*" و"*زريبة*" في وقت واحد؟ إزاي يعني؟! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وبعدين فين "الزريبة" دي اللي في شرحي؟! أنا جبت سيرة زريبة؟!!

"خرابة" يا هانم، خرابة، مش "زريبة"! 

(بنت ناس أوي ومع ذلك مش عارف بتجيبي الألفاظ دي منين بصراحة! اللي هو انتي ـ أنا واثق ـ عمرك ما شفتي "زريبة" في حياتك أصلا)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







> *خلقنا الرب على صورته و كشبهه -- ازاى انا ينفع اغضب والرب مينفعش!*


.
منطق *عجيب *جدا! طيب ما انتي بتنامي يبقا الرب بينام؟! 

طيب ما انتي بتاكلي وتشربي و...، لا مؤاخذة، يبقا ربنا بردو بياكل ويشرب ويشارك في كل الأمور البشرية دي، زيك تمام، لأنك على صورته ومثاله؟! 

إيه المنطق ده؟!




> *الرب ضابط الكل -- و هو يعلم متى يسمح حتى يضبط الكل*


.
ضابط الكل.. مش ضابط بوليس! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



اللي انتي بتتكلمي عليه ده ضابط بوليس!

*ضابط الكل*: يعني "*النظام*" أو الـ"order" نفسه اللي بينتظم ويقوم بيه كل الكون ـ *دائما وفي كل لحظة* وليس فقط في أوقات الوباء أو الشدة! 

*ضابط الكل *اللي لولا ضبطه للكل ـ لحظيا وبشكل *مستمر *ـ لتبخر بل *تلاشى *الكون كله فوريا، في أقل من غمضة عين!

لكن مش ضابط الكل بمعنى *ضابط البوليس *اللي *بيسيب* "المنطقة" كلها تخرب وبعدين لما يزيد الشر أوي فـ"*يسمح*" بدورية اسمها الطوفان مثلا أو اسمها كورونا عشان تنزل "كبسة" تأدب سكان المنطقة دي وتعيد فيها "الضبط" والربط والنظام مرة أخرى!  




> *ليه " مهما بلغ انحطاطه او وقاحته " ليه استخدمت الالفاظ دى*


.
السؤال ده وصلني ومهم إجابته هنا لكي يتضح المقصود الجميع. 

أحد أهم وأشهر وأجمل الملحدين المعاصرين هو كريستوفر هيتشنز (بل هو أجملهم مطلقا في تقديري، لأنه أكثرهم صدقا وإحساسا وضميرا). هيتشنز بيقول ـ من ضمن ما يقول ـ إن الدين هو الشيء الوحيد الذي يستطيع *تحويل* إنسان سوىّ عاقل متحضر إلى مجرم بدائي إرهابي، يرتكب أفظع الجرائم وهو راضي تماما، لأنه يفعل ذلك باسم *الله*، أو بدعوى *الغيرة *المقدسة!  

استخدمت بالتالي هذه التعبيرات ـ الانحطاط والوقاحة ـ من باب التحذير، حتى لا نقع أيضا في هذه التهمة كما وقع فيها الكثيرون بالفعل سابقا. كأنني أقول: *انتبهوا أيها السادة *ـ لا تجعلوا ظاهر الآيات بالكتاب يأخذكم دون أن تشعروا إلى هذا الحد! هذا ليس *غضبا *إلهيا وليست *غيرة *أو *تقوى *حقا، كما قد تصوّر لكم عقولكم ـ (المليئة هي نفسها بالغضب وبالألم، ومن ثم تقومون بـ"إسقاط" ذلك كله على الله وتعيدون خلقه أيضا على صورتكم كما خلقكم هو على صورته!) ـ بل *انتبهوا *فهذا قد يأخذنا بالأحرى دون أن ندري إلى أدنى مستويات الانحطاط والدناءة والوقاحة! 




> *مش قادرا اشوف التجديف –*


.
الغضب في اللغة هو: «*غليان دم القلب طلبا لدفع الأذى عند خشية وقوعه، أو طلبا للانتقام ممن حصل منه الأذى بعد وقوعه*»!

هو ده ربنا اللي انتي تعرفيه؟ إله بتغلي الدماء في عروقه أو في قلبه؟ هو ده *اللاهوت *المسيحي؟!! إزاي مش قادرة تشوفي التجديف؟!! 

***

عموما اسمحي لي بالمناسبة السعيدة دي أعرّفك أولا على ربنا اللي بنتكلم عليه (من خلال بعض المعلومات البسيطة): 

الأرض ـ *كل الأرض بما عليها *ـ هي مجرد كوكب واحد في نظام أو مجموعة شمسية واحدة، وكل هذه المجموعة داخل مجرة يوجد بها ـ على الأقل ـ مائة مليار 100,000,000,000 شمس أخرى مثل شمسنا، إضافة إلى خمسين مليار 50,000,000,000 كوكب ـ أيضا على الأقل ـ مثل هذه الأرض. هذا كله مجرة واحدة فقط، من حوالي مائتي مليار 200,000,000,000 مجرة أخرى تجتمع معا فيما يسمى "*عنقود*". هذا العنقود يجتمع مع غيره من العناقيد فيشكّلون معا ما يُطلق عليه اليوم "*الحائط المجرّي*"، وهو أكبر التكوينات التي يتكون منها الكون المعروف لنا حاليا. طول "الحائط المجرّي" الواحد هو ـ على الأقل ـ 50 *ميجابارسيك*، وهي مسافة لا يستوعبها العقل البشري أصلا، لأن الميجابارسيك الواحد يساوي مليون بارسيك، والبارسيك الواحد هو 3,262,000 سنة ضوئية، والسنة الضوئية كما هو معروف هي مسافة ما يقطعه الضوء في سنة كاملة، وهو يتحرك بسرعة 300 ألف كيلو متر تقريبا في الثانية الواحدة!

بعبارة أخرى: لو أن الكون المنظور ـ *فقط المنظور *ـ كان بحجم قارة كاملة، فإن الأرض ـ بما عليها ـ سيكون حجمها أصغر من *ذرة تراب *تتطاير في هواء هذه القارة!

وماذا لو سافرنا في الاتجاه المعاكس، نحو الأصغر لا الأكبر؟ ماذا لو تأملنا الخلق فقط على ذرة التراب هذه؟ سنأخذ من كل هذا الخلق مجرد حشرة كالصرصور، ثم نأخذ من الصرصور فقط جهاز الرؤية لديه: داخل عين الصرصور تصطف معا *خمسة ملايين *5,000,000 خلية مخروطية، تنتظم هندسيا على نحو مذهل ـ داخل كل عين من عيني كل صرصور على سطح الأرض ـ بحيث تتيح له بترتيبها وزواياها إمكانية الرؤية في الظلام... من ثم إذا انتقلنا في الاتجاه المعاكس فسوف يتوه العقل مرة أخرى ويقف عاجزا، قاصرا لا عن فهم الإعجاز فحسب أو حتى تخيله، بل نحن حتى لا نفهم كيف تصطف معا هكذا هذه الملايين من *العدسات الحية*، ولكل منها *زاويتها الخاصة* الدقيقة ـ حرفيا ملايين ـ كل ذلك فى تلك المساحة الميكروسكوبية التى لا تُرى أصلا بالعين المجردة!


الآن، وقد حار العقل وتاه صعودا كما حار وتاه هبوطا ـ أمام فقط "*بعض*" ما خلق الله ـ هل تأتينا *الست حبو *اليوم لتعلن من مطبخ بيتها العامر بمدينة القاهرة أن الوجود أو القوة المطلقة التي تقف وراء هذا كله: "*تغـضــب*"؟! 





وما سبب الغضب؟! 

ما يفعله سكان "*ذرة من تراب*" اسمها الأرض؟!!

ولسه بتقولي مش شايفة تجديف؟!!





​


----------



## خادم البتول (9 مايو 2020)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> املي بان لا يكون فوزك بسوء الفهم على مدى ثلاث سنين بشخصي وبخدمتي واملي بان تتابع مشاركاتك وارائك الخاصة وان لا تكون هذه اخر رد من حضرتك اللي بيزيدنا فهماً وبركةً ايها الاخ المبارك الغالي على قلب الله ماتحرمناش من مشاركاتك وردودك الرائعة المباركة


 

لا يا أمي الغالية أبدا، سوء الفهم لا يرتبط بشخص معين أو بهذا المنتدى تحديدا، بل أتحدث بوجه عام. كما أنني في الحقيقة الذي يفتقر إلى كل ذلك، الذي يأتي هنا ليأخذ البركة والفهم منكِ ومن سائر الأحباء، ربنا يباركك ويخليكي لينا يا قمرتنا منوّرة الدنيا كلها دائما. 

*ثانيـــا *ضعفي مجرد عابر سبيل يا أمي الغالية كما أقول دائما. أحضر فقط في زيارات، متباعدة أو متقاربة: ذلك ما يحدده الرب. هذه مشيئته هو سبحانه، كما أنني شخصيا أعتقد أن هذا بالفعل هو الأفضل، لي وللمنتدى عموما. (ما زلت على أي حال حاضرا حتى أفهم أين ذهبت هذه الفتاة التي ربطتني هكذا ثم تركتنا ولم تعد)!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*ثالثــا وهو الأهـم: *نحن يا أمي ـ بكل ما لدينا من علم أو فهم أو حتى حكمة روحية ـ مجرد أدوات *يستخدمها *الرب! ليس لي أي فضل *مطلقا*، بل كل ما عندي ـ كله بتمامه ـ هو *عندك *أيضا وعند *الجميع *دون استثناء! الفرق فقط هو أن بعضنا اكتشف ما بداخله فعلا، ولو كان جزءا بسيطا، بينما بعضنا ما زال يبحث ويفتش. في النهاية *كل حكمة هي حكمته هو سبحانه، كل جمال هو قبس من جماله، وكل فضل هو فضله علينا جميعا*، سيان "ظهر" ذلك في حياتنا عبر هذا الشخص أو ذاك! 

دعكِ بالتالي يا أمي من "ساعي البريد" هذا، بل لا تلتفتي أو حتى تنظري إليه، *فلا قيمة له على الإطلاق*! بالأحرى ليكن كل فكرك وكل قلبك *فقط مع الرب*، *في كل حين*، واطمئني تماما واستريحي وثقي أنه لا ينساكِ أبدا، بل سوف يرسل هو بتدبيره *كل ما تحتاجين *ـ من *فهم *أو من *رزق *أو من غيره ـ في وقته المناسب تماما، في مكانه المناسب تماما، سيان عبر هذا أو ذاك أو تلك أو أية "*وسيلة*" أخرى من وسائله التي لا تنتهي! 


أشكرك محبتك ختاما على هذا التقدير الكبير، كما أشكر فيروس كورونا الذي أتاح لنا هذا الحوار الجميل مع شخصك الطيب الكريم.  صلي لأجل ضعفي، النعمة معك دائما وحتى نلتقي.

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2020)

> يعني مش مكسوفة؟! جاية كده تقوليها بالفُم المليان؟!
> يا عينك يا جبايرك!


مكسوفه ! لا  مش مكسوفه -- لو هتكسف هتكتم و هسكت و ساعتها هفضل مش فاهما!


> .
> إزاي "*جميل*" و"*زريبة*" في وقت واحد؟ إزاي يعني؟!
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههه مش الزريبه هى الخرابه ؟
اعتقد الاتنين بنفس المعنى -- مش مهم التفاصيل -- المهم ان المعنى واصل -- 
ممكن الزريبه تبقى بحيوانات و الخرابه تبقى  منغير بس فيه بعض الاحيان بحيوانات بردوا !
.


> منطق *عجيب *جدا! طيب ما انتي بتنامي يبقا الرب بينام؟!
> طيب ما انتي بتاكلي وتشربي و...، لا مؤاخذة، يبقا ربنا بردو بياكل ويشرب ويشارك في كل الأمور البشرية دي، زيك تمام، لأنك على صورته ومثاله؟!
> 
> إيه المنطق ده؟!



 لا الى انت قايله فوق دا حجات مرتبطه بالجسد !
لما الرب كان فى الجسد كان بياكل و بيشرب و بينام ايوا!  و لا انا فاهما غلط؟


> ضابط الكل.. مش ضابط بوليس!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ايوا يا غالى ما انا اقصد كدا انه ضابت كل شىء  -- الى بيبقى ضابط كل شىء مش بيسيب الدنيا تسيب و تخرب و بعدين ينزل بدوريه إباده-لا- هو بقوانينه الى واضعها و ضبطه للكون كله بيمشى حسب ضبطه فبالتالى حسب شرور البشر بيسمح هو -بلاش بيسمح هو  علشان بتزعلك- او بمعنى تانى بيحصل الى هو صبق و كان ضبطه و سامح بيه-
لسى هكمل كتابه شكل الكلام كتير و مش مكفى اكمل و لا ايه مش عارفا -- استنى كدا ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2020)

> .*ليه " مهما بلغ انحطاطه او وقاحته " ليه استخدمت الالفاظ دى
> 
> * السؤال ده وصلني ومهم إجابته هنا لكي يتضح المقصود الجميع.


شكرا يا غالى انك اهتميت و جاوبت 


> أحد أهم وأشهر وأجمل الملحدين المعاصرين هو كريستوفر هيتشنز (بل هو أجملهم مطلقا في تقديري، لأنه أكثرهم صدقا وإحساسا وضميرا). هيتشنز بيقول ـ من ضمن ما يقول ـ إن الدين هو الشيء الوحيد الذي يستطيع *تحويل* إنسان سوىّ عاقل متحضر إلى مجرم بدائي إرهابي، يرتكب أفظع الجرائم وهو راضي تماما، لأنه يفعل ذلك باسم *الله*، أو بدعوى *الغيرة *المقدسة!
> 
> استخدمت بالتالي هذه التعبيرات ـ الانحطاط والوقاحة ـ من باب التحذير، حتى لا نقع أيضا في هذه التهمة كما وقع فيها الكثيرون بالفعل سابقا. كأنني أقول: *انتبهوا أيها السادة *ـ لا تجعلوا ظاهر الآيات بالكتاب يأخذكم دون أن تشعروا إلى هذا الحد! هذا ليس *غضبا *إلهيا وليست *غيرة *أو *تقوى *حقا، كما قد تصوّر لكم عقولكم ـ (المليئة هي نفسها بالغضب وبالألم، ومن ثم تقومون بـ"إسقاط" ذلك كله على الله وتعيدون خلقه أيضا على صورتكم كما خلقكم هو على صورته!) ـ بل *انتبهوا *فهذا قد يأخذنا بالأحرى دون أن ندري إلى أدنى مستويات الانحطاط والدناءة والوقاحة!


لا هنا بئا محتاجه اقراء تانى علشان استوعب -- انت عارف الى فيها 



> .
> الغضب في اللغة هو: «*غليان دم القلب طلبا لدفع الأذى عند خشية وقوعه، أو طلبا للانتقام ممن حصل منه الأذى بعد وقوعه*»!
> 
> هو ده ربنا اللي انتي تعرفيه؟ إله بتغلي الدماء في عروقه أو في قلبه؟ هو ده *اللاهوت *المسيحي؟!! إزاي مش قادرة تشوفي التجديف؟!!



طب يسوع لما غضب و قلب موائد الباعه دا مكنش غضب--
 و على كدا بئا كلام الانجيل كله تجديف و لا ايه ؟!

 ***


> عموما اسمحي لي بالمناسبة السعيدة دي أعرّفك أولا على ربنا اللي بنتكلم عليه (من خلال بعض المعلومات البسيطة):
> 
> 
> الآن، وقد حار العقل وتاه صعودا كما حار وتاه هبوطا ـ أمام فقط "*بعض*" ما خلق الله ـ هل تأتينا *الست حبو *اليوم لتعلن من مطبخ بيتها العامر بمدينة القاهرة أن الوجود أو القوة المطلقة التي تقف وراء هذا كله: "*تغـضــب*"؟!
> ...


-- مناسبه سعيده اه ههههههههه
 بص يا غالى -- هكذب لو قولت انى شايفه تجديف!
 لانى استخدم نفس المسطلحات الى مستخدمه فى الكتاب--
الكتاب الى بيخاطب البشر حد قدرتهم --زى ما شرحت لى قبل كدا-
 مممممم بس اعتقد كدا بدائت افهم--


​


----------



## خادم البتول (9 مايو 2020)

لا الى انت قايله فوق دا حجات مرتبطه بالجسد !
لما الرب كان فى الجسد كان بياكل و بيشرب و بينام ايوا! و لا انا فاهما غلط؟

أنا لا أتحدث على "الإله المتجسد" أنا أتحدث عن *اللاهوت *يا حبو. اللاهوت ذاته! اللاهوت الأزلي المطلق!

هذا اللاهوت لا يغضب أبدا، وحتى لا يفرح أيضا كما قال القديس أنطونيوس. هذا اللاهوت فوق "كل" المشاعر التي نعرفها وفوق حتى "كل" الأفكار التي نفكرها. هذا اللاهوت *فوق العقل البشري تماما وكليا.* 

أما "الإله المتجسد" فيغضب ببساطة لأنه "*متجسد*"! كما أن جسده *بشري*، فكذلك غضبه ـ وكل مشاعره ـ *بشرية*! 

بعبارة أخرى: "مفهوم" المشاعر نفسه يا حبو ـ *من الأساس، من حيث المبدأ *ـ *لا ينصرف على اللاهوت* أصلا! ربنا معندوش "*نفسية*" بتتأثر كده زي الإنسان بأي مثير خارجي! معندوش "*مزاج*" كده زي البشر ممكن يتعكر على الصبح بسبب أي شيء ـ حاشا ثم حاشا!

(من ناحية أخرى لا يصح طبعا أن نفصل بين اللاهوت والناسوت في شخص الكلمة المتجسد، لكن هذه "مفارقة" أو "سر" لا يمكن فهمه عقلا، بل فقط عبر خبرة روحية عميقة ومباشرة تزول فيها أولا *جميع التناقضات العقلية*، فعندئذ فقط ندرك كيف أن الإلهي في السيد المسيح هو هو نفسه البشري أيضا، في وحدة واحدة لا تتجزأ، وتلك بالطبع قضية أخرى).  

********************

ايوا يا غالى ما انا اقصد كدا انه ضابط كل شىء -- الى بيبقى ضابط كل شىء مش بيسيب الدنيا تسيب وتخرب و بعدين ينزل بدوريه إباده-لا- هو بقوانينه الى واضعها وضبطه للكون كله بيمشى حسب ضبطه فبالتالى حسب شرور البشر بيسمح هو -بلاش بيسمح هو علشان بتزعلك- او بمعنى تانى بيحصل الى هو سبق و كان ضبطه و سامح بيه-

لا يا صديقتي. أقري تاني اللي قاله القديس أنطونيوس عشان تفهمي النقطة دي كويس. شرور البشر لا "*تزعج*" ربنا حتى *مجرد إزعاج*! الله سبحانه *ثابت دائما مطلقا، لا يتغير أبدا، *«*ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران*»! 

لذلك:
«*إننا إذا قلنا إن الله هو الذي يتحول بعيداً عن الأشرار نكون كمن يقول إن الشمس هي التي تحجب نورها عن الشخص الأعمي*!».​مش ده اللي أرسلته بالفعل؟ يبقا ليه بقا سمح ولم يسمح؟ ليه متوّهة نفسك ومعقدة الموضوع؟! الإنسان ببساطة هو اللي بيختار بإرادته *الظلمة *(والنتيجة إنه بيتألم حتى في قلب الراحة) أو بالعكس بيختار *النـور *(والنتيجة إنه بيطمئن ويتعزى وحتى بيفرح ولو في قلب الشدة)!

من هنا يبدو ـ "*يبـدو*" ـ كما لو أن الله نفسه هو اللي بيتغير: *يفرح *بهذا *ويغضب *لذاك! بينما الله في الحقيقة *أبدا لا يتغير *(ولا يفرح ولا يغضب ولا تنصرف عليه عموما أيّا من هذه المشاعر البشرية)! 

********************

وعلى كدا بئا كلام الانجيل كله تجديف و لا ايه ؟!

*حاشا*، مين اللي قال؟! مفيش في الإنجيل كله أي تجديف مطلقا!

إنما فيه أفكار معينة لو أخذناها بمعزل عن باقي الإنجيل ممكن نقع في التجديف. لذلك المفروض مش أي حد فينا يفسر ومش أي حد يدخل ياخد ظاهر الآيات من جزء معين ويتكلم بيها بغض النظر عن قواعد التفسير أو علم اللاهوت عموما. 

الكتاب اللي بيقول إن ربنا بيغضب ويفرح ويحزن «*فحزن الرب أنه عمل الإنسان في الأرض وتأسف في قلبه*» هو نفسه الكتاب اللي أيضا بيقول «*ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران*»، بالتالي ما ينفعش يغضب ويرضى أو يفرح ويحزن! كما إنه هو نفسه أيضا الكتاب اللي بيقول ـ كقاعدة عامة ـ «*أفكاري ليست أفكاركم ولا طرقكم طرقي... كما علت السماوات عن الأرض هكذا علت طرقي عن طرقكم وأفكاري عن أفكاركم*».

أذاً لا نأخذ *آية *دون الباقي، وإذا أخذنا *الكل *فلابد من دراسة كيف *ينتظم هذا الكل معا*، وإلا واجهتنا تناقضات عديدة بالكتاب!


 وهنا القاعدة تقول ببساطة: «*كل صفة تستحيل حقيقتها على الله تُفسر بلازمها*»! 

بالتالي *الغضب:* صفة *تستحيل حقيقتها *على الله، لأن الغضب هو غليان الدم كما ذكرنا، بالتالي في كل مرة نقرأ عن "الغضب" في الكتاب لابد أن يكون التفسير بـ"*لازم*" الغضب، أي *ما يقع بسبب هذا الغضب *على الإنسان من عذابات وشدائد! 

كذلك حتى صفة *المحبة:* تُفسر أيضا بلازمها، أي ما يشمل المحبوب *من إكرام الله وإرضائه له! *


ونقرأ نصا في علم اللاهوت:«أما ما يُنسب إليه تعالى من صفات البشر *كالفرح والحزن والمحبة والبغضة والرضا والغضب*، *فلا يمكن أن تكون حقيقية *لأنها نقائص غير لائقة في حق الجلال الإلهي، وإنما هي أمور *مجازية* عبر بها الكتاب باصطلاحات بشرية ليستدل بواسطتها على ما وصلت إليه *حالة الإنسان* من خير وشر، أو تقدم في الفضيلة وانحطاط في الرذيلة»!
​(علم اللاهوت ـ المجلد الأول ـ القمص ميخائيل مينا مدير الإكليركية بحلوان )
​أي أن الكلام في الحقيقة عن *الإنسان *أصلا و"*حالة الإنسان*"، ليس أبدا عن "حالة الإله"، بالضبط كما شرح القديس أنطونيوس!

********************

بص يا غالى -- هكذب لو قولت انى شايفه تجديف!
لانى استخدم نفس المسطلحات الى مستخدمه فى الكتاب--
الكتاب الى بيخاطب البشر حد قدرتهم --زى ما شرحت لى قبل كدا-
مممممم بس اعتقد كدا بدائت افهم--

أيوه طبعا، وهو ده الفرق بين *الكتاب *وبين علم اللاهوت. الكتاب للجميع ولكن علم اللاهوت لقلة قليلة. لذلك حتى اليوم نستخدم هذه التعبيرات في مجال الوعظ مثلا كما ذكرت سابقا. 

*من ناحية أخرى: *نفس هذه التعبيرات ـ مع تغيّر الزمن وتطور الوعي وارتقاء المتلقي الذي نقدم له الوعظ من حيث مستوى تعليمه وثقافته وذكائه إلخ ـ نفس هذه التعبيرات قد *تبعد *بالعكس الكثيرين عن هذا الإيمان، بل قد يلحد البعض بسببها كليا!

من هنا فحتى الواعظ يجب أن يكون حكيما فَطِنا ويجب أن يفهم أولا جمهوره جيدا قبل أن يفتح فمه بكلمة واحدة! ما يناسب جمهورا من العامة أو الفلاحين في قرية بأقصى الصعيد ليس هو أبدا ما يناسب شبابا جامعيا يبحث على الشبكة عن تفسير لكورونا مثلا!

فهل نقول لهؤلاء إن "*الله غاضب*"؟!

متى إذاً نخبرهم بشروح اللاهوت وكنوز الآباء وكل هذه الروائع الكامنة *بالفعل *في التراث المسيحي الباهر؟! 

***

عموما نكتفي بهذا القدر. أعتقد أن الصورة واضحة تماما يا صديقتي. أعيدي فقط القراءة جيدا وسوف يتبين لك المقصود وتتضح المعاني كلها بمشيئة الرب. وفي الختام أشكرك بالطبع على هذا الحوار الشيق كالعادة. 

​


----------



## خادم البتول (10 مايو 2020)

أعتقد أنني أفهم ما ترفضين، أفهم ما تقاومين ولا تقبلين ـ على الأقل نفسيا ـ يا حبو. أعتقد أن مشكلتك هي نزع كل هذه *المشاعر *وكل هذه العلاقة الشخصية التي تربطك بالرب. أنتِ ترينه ـ وتريدينه ـ إلها *قريبا مُحبا ودودا راعيا*، بينما رسائلي ـ أو حتى "علم اللاهوت" هذا عموما 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ـ يجعل منه بالعكس إلها *بعيدا مجردا ثابتا محايدا.*

إذا كانت هذه هي المشكلة حقا فلا بأس. ضعي اللاهوت جانبا. كنا نحاول عبر كل هذا فقط *إجابة سؤال *واحد، يتعلق بكورونا أو بأي وباء عموما. هذا هو ما جعلنا نفتح هذا الباب ابتداء، فقط كي نتجنب أية إساءة في تفسير الواقع أو تحميل الأمر بما لا يحتمل، خاصة في وقت مضطرب نحتاج فيه أكثر ما نحتاج إلى وضوح الرؤية وسلامة التفسير. 


أما العلاقة الشعورية فلا مساس بها أبدا. بالعكس هذا ـ من حيث الممارسة ـ هو الطريق المسيحي الأصيل. الفرق فقط هو أنها ليست علاقة شخصية بالمعنى الذي تظنين، بين امرأة هنا على الأرض وإله يحبها ويرعاها من السماء. المحبة بالأحرى هي محبة "*الوحدة*" بين المسيح وكنيسته، لا بينكِ شخصيا وبينه، *بل بينه وبين الجميع **من خلالك*. *بينه ـ فيـكِ ـ وبين كل شخص من حولك. *لأن المسيح إذا كان حقا فينا فنحن *نراه تلقائيا في كل مَن حولنا *أيضا، دون حتى أن يكون لنا نحن شخصيا أي حضور! ولأننا نراه فيهم فنحن عندئذ نحقق قوله دون إبطاء أو حتى تفكير: *جعت فأطعمتموني، عطشت فسقيتموني، كنت غريبا فآويتموني، عريانا فكسوتموني... *

فهذه هي محبة المسيح حقا، ليس لكِ فيها *أنتِ شخصيا *أي نصيب، ومع ذلك *فمنك شخصيا *تنبع كل هذه المحبة ومن قلبك الصغير تفيض نحوالجميع أنهارا! 


إذا تحققت هذه "*المفارقة*" فلا عليكِ عندئذ حقا بعلم اللاهوت (بل ارمي عندئذ كل الكتب التي لديك عموما فلا حاجة لك بها أبدا مرة أخرى)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (10 مايو 2020)

نشكر الله على فايروس كورونا الذي هو صوت الله الكلي المحبة والصلاح والحنان والرحمة لينا اجمعين اقصد البشر كلنا نحن خلائقه هو احبنا للمات ومازال بيحبنا وهايحبنا الى انقضاء هذا الدهر ومحبته العظيمة لنا التي هي بلا حدود  لا يمكن ان يستوعبها عقلنا البشري المحدود ومشهانقدر نوصف محبة الله لنا مهما وصفنا او كتبنا كتب العالم باوراقه لن تعطيها حقها فمحبة الله لنا لامشروطة وثابتة ولا تتغير بتغيرنا نحوه وهي متفانية ومتناهية قادته لارسال ابنه الوحيد ربنا رب المجد يسوع المسيح ليموت على الصليب فديةً لكل واحد منا في هذا العالم كما في انجيل يوحنا
لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ." (يو 3: 16) 
"لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هذَا: أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ." (يو 15: 13)
فمحبة الله لنا عظيمة ليست توجد محبة اعظم منها والله محبة كما في
(1 يو 4: 8)( ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله، لان الله محبة).
(1 يو 4: 16) ونحن قد عرفنا وصدقنا المحبة التي لله فينا. الله محبة، ومن يثبت في المحبة، يثبت في الله والله فيه.
"وَلكِنَّ اللهَ بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا، لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا." (رو 5: 8)
وفي رسالة بولس الى افسس والاصحاح الثاني
4 الله الذي هو غني في الرحمة، من أجل محبته الكثيرة التي أحبنا بها
5 ونحن أموات بالخطايا أحيانا مع المسيح - بالنعمة أنتم مخلصون
وفي رسالة يوحنا الاولى "بِهذَا قَدْ عَرَفْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ: أَنَّ ذَاكَ وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا، فَنَحْنُ يَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَنْ نَضَعَ نُفُوسَنَا لأَجْلِ الإِخْوَةِ." (1 يو 3: 16
اما الذين انتقلوا فليس بسبب الله فلقد جاءت ساعة انتقالهم من هذ العالم ونشكر الله على كل شئ وفي كل شئ ومن اجل كل شئ حتى على فايروس كورونا لانه صوته بيقولنا اقبلوا ذبيحة ابني الكفارية على عود الصليب وموته وقيامته لخلاصكم يا احبائي جنس بني البشر هذا بالنسبة لغير المؤمنين بالمسيح اما بالنسبة لنا فان عشنا فنحن للمسيح او اذا انتقلنا فنحن للمسيح ايضاً فنحن طوع ارادته ومشيئته في حياتنا ونقول امين تعالى ايها الرب يسوع فكلنا في انتظارك مستعدين للقائك وكل يوم بيمر علينا هاينقص عدد الايام ويقربنا لمجيئك فانت عريس نفوسنا في ملكوتك الابدي من هنا على الارض تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين وكأنه بيدعونا للدخول لارض جديدة مليانة بسماع صوته فبعد الكورونا العالم لن يصبح كما بعد الكورونا فسيصبح  زمن جديد فهو يدعونا للقاءات حية بيه فما انقصنا للخلوات الشخصية معه ونستمتع بمحضره ويدخلنا لحجاله ونسبى من جماله ونشاهد مجد جلاله لان ليس بالخبز وحده الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله وادمن اللقاء معه يزداد جوعك وعطشك اليه وهاتصحى الصبح بدري للقاء به المليان بحضوره الالهي المجيد العظيم فسيكون زمن جديد بعد الكورونا اذ لن تكون حاجة بديلة تعوضك للجلوس في محضره وانك بتتكلم معاه في مخدعك الشخصي وسيصبح دا اسلوب حياتك ومش راجع تاني للحياة ما قبل الكورونا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مايو 2020)

خادم البتول قال:


> أعتقد أنني أفهم ما ترفضين، أفهم ما تقاومين ولا تقبلين ـ على الأقل نفسيا ـ يا حبو. أعتقد أن مشكلتك هي نزع كل هذه *المشاعر *وكل هذه العلاقة الشخصية التي تربطك بالرب. أنتِ ترينه ـ وتريدينه ـ إلها *قريبا مُحبا ودودا راعيا*، بينما رسائلي ـ أو حتى "علم اللاهوت" هذا عموما
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 تعرف -- انت فعلا حتطيت ايدك على السبب-
انا فعلا بداخلى رفض -- مقاومه و عدم قبول -- نفسيا --
رغم ان اخر رساله رائعه-- شرحك فيها جميل وضح الاموركتير جدا - 

اشكرك يا غالى على تعبك الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------

